# Sustanon Injection Pain



## soze (Nov 3, 2008)

Into the 4th week of my sust cycle and boy am i in pain. Im running a 10week cycle of sust, 2ml wk (every saturday).

My 1st 3 jabs were done in my right glute, proper techniques used, and i suffered minimal post injection pain. However my last jab was done in my left glute on sunday night (a day late), on monday morning i was in big pain. It feels like a dull ache sort of like when u get a dead leg but worse, stuggling to walk properly, sit down, lie down etc.

Im thinking that it might be due to me not warming the oil this time (i had to do the jab in the shed), on my previous jab i warmed the oil to approx body temp. I noticed that without warming it this time i did have to push harder when injecting.

The second reason i think may be because ive changed the injection site.

Last night i was in agony, called the doctor and he said to apply ice pack to the site and take anti-inflammatory like ibuprofen and that post inj pain with sus in common and can last 3-4 days post-injection.

Has anyone else experienced inj pain with sust? :confused1:


----------



## manaja (Feb 10, 2008)

Ive not had it from sustanon, when ive injected sus or any gear , if ive been using the green needles, they make my glute a bit sore afterwards.


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

soze said:


> Has anyone else experienced inj pain with sust? :confused1:


Yes first cycle I ever did with it, every shot hurt for the whole 10 weeks was walking like a right spaz, but the good news the second cycle was fine :laugh:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Although warming the gear will make it easier to inject, it won't make it more or less painful once it's in the muscle as it will rapidly reach body temperature and disperse more or less quickly, depending whether you massage it.

Some post-injection pain can be caused by poor technique, but it sounds like you know what you're doing.

The most likely cause of pain is the type of Sus - some hurt more than others, prob because of the amount of preservative included, though some find one of the esters achey, but get used to it in time.

Always massage the site well after injection to disperse the gear. It may still be a bit achey, but it will be diffuse and reduce quicker.


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> Although warming the gear will make it easier to inject, it won't make it more or less painful once it's in the muscle as it will rapidly reach body temperature and disperse more or less quickly, depending whether you massage it.
> 
> Some post-injection pain can be caused by poor technique, but it sounds like you know what you're doing.
> 
> ...


good post.... if the site hasnt gone red and inflammed then i usually use ahot water bottle and then gently massage the area... if its red and inflammed then use the ice and anti inflams.. i use Aspirin as it help thin the blood...

what brand iof sust you using.. .?


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Agree with prodiver on this one.

I find if I inject sust in the evening in my glute its really hurting the next day even if I massage the area well.

But if I inject in the morning I have no post injection pain what so ever. I put this down to the fact that I'm walking around ect and using the muscle during the day. When I inject in the evening and especially before bed, I'm either sitting down watching tv or I'm going to sleep so the muscle is out of use and its killing in the morning.

What time do you usually inject?

Just my 2p.

GHS


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I've done some weird sh1t in a shed but never shot gear......

I'm guessing because of your special chosen environment - you were tense, standing, rushing and possibly looking a bit ludicrious.


----------



## soze (Nov 3, 2008)

bigsteve1974 said:


> good post.... if the site hasnt gone red and inflammed then i usually use ahot water bottle and then gently massage the area... if its red and inflammed then use the ice and anti inflams.. i use Aspirin as it help thin the blood...
> 
> what brand iof sust you using.. .?


Organon Uk sust


----------



## soze (Nov 3, 2008)

GHS said:


> Agree with prodiver on this one.
> 
> I find if I inject sust in the evening in my glute its really hurting the next day even if I massage the area well.
> 
> ...


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

GHS said:


> Agree with prodiver on this one.
> 
> I find if I inject sust in the evening in my glute its really hurting the next day even if I massage the area well.
> 
> ...


GHS is spot on - that's why quads are even better coz you never keep your legs still even when sitting.

Never inject before bed, and always massage well.


----------



## AntWarrior (Sep 23, 2008)

I think the second hit i had gave me a really painfull glute all night, was hard to sleep. apart from that, never had much problem!


----------



## methos (Dec 23, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> GHS is spot on - that's why quads are even better coz you never keep your legs still even when sitting.
> 
> Never inject before bed, and always massage well.


Never inject before bed? why's that? just due to the possibility of soreness? I always inject before bed. Never had any problems


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

methos said:


> Never inject before bed? why's that? just due to the possibility of soreness? I always inject before bed. Never had any problems


Ummm, wonder what happens with all the bed ridden patients who get IM injections, maybe they force them to run round the ward to increase blood flow to the area:lol:.

Listen to prodiva, he knows his stuff:whistling:


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

I always get some pain with sust, just more annoying and a bit worrying when new to injecting than anything else.


----------



## methos (Dec 23, 2008)

mars1960 said:


> Ummm, wonder what happens with all the bed ridden patients who get IM injections, maybe they force them to run round the ward to increase blood flow to the area:lol:.
> 
> Listen to prodiva, he knows his stuff:whistling:


I never doubted his knowledge, I would just like to know the reasoning behind it!


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

methos said:


> Never inject before bed? why's that? just due to the possibility of soreness? I always inject before bed. Never had any problems





mars1960 said:


> Ummm, wonder what happens with all the bed ridden patients who get IM injections, maybe they force them to run round the ward to increase blood flow to the area:lol:.
> 
> Listen to prodiva, he knows his stuff:whistling:


Some experienced guys never seem to get any post-injection pain whatever they do and whenever they inject. (I'm lucky - I rarely get any.)

Many hospital and GP surgery patients complain they have some soreness after IM injections.

But massage and keeping a muscle moving after injection certainly dissipates the gear quicker and reduces soreness, so it's best to inject when you get up rather than before bed...


----------



## methos (Dec 23, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> Some experienced guys never seem to get any post-injection pain whatever they do and whenever they inject. (I'm lucky - I rarely get any.)
> 
> Many hospital and GP surgery patients complain they have some soreness after IM injections.
> 
> But massage and keeping a muscle moving after injection certainly dissipates the gear quicker and reduces soreness, so it's best to inject when you get up rather than before bed...


Cheers for clearing that up!


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Uriel said:


> I've done some weird sh1t in a shed but never shot gear......
> 
> I'm guessing because of your special chosen environment - you were tense, standing, rushing and possibly looking a bit ludicrious.


Pmsl


----------



## arnienoonoo (Jun 2, 2010)

i injected into quad ,thought it was chest day ,but no legs, i wont do that again lol but i agree need to get blood flowing gently into area . but i did laugh you phoned your doc is he a friend , after injecting aas i wouldnt lol dont forget goes on your health record :whistling:


----------



## danny1871436114701 (May 2, 2010)

My first 4 weeks were terrible due to my technique only done Quads, now It is fine but wanna do other sites but scared I cant aspirate as dont have both hands to do it like on thigh jabs


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Harry said:


> Yes first cycle I ever did with it, every shot hurt for the whole 10 weeks was walking like a right spaz, but the good news the second cycle was fine :laugh:


Sake, I done my first jab on Sun, 2ml sus an got a dead leg til today, haha!

I still got another 9 weeks left :laugh:


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

I think if anything untoward was happening following injecting himself whilst in his shed, we'd have heard something after 18 MONTHS

Do people not check dates when replying to old threads that generate at the bottom. :lol:


----------



## Metalman (Oct 2, 2009)

my first sus jab killed the day after it felt like some had given my a dead arm xD

but by the time i had done my next injection PIP didnt hurt at all


----------

